
A tool, approved by WhatsApp, to automate the distribution of fact-checks - tareqak
https://www.poynter.org/fact-checking/2019/here-comes-a-tool-approved-by-whatsapp-to-automate-the-distribution-of-fact-checks/
======
chovy
This should be fun for 2020...

